# CPT for Ileostomy with Ileoproctostomy



## maine4me (Sep 12, 2011)

Can someone help me with a code for an ileostomy with ileoproctostomy?  I have found the ileostomy code, but not one for the combination.  No mention of a colectomy.


----------



## mercurian (Sep 12, 2011)

Looking at the description, would protectomy or partial protectomy codes apply. 44113 or 44114? if that series cant be applied then u are left with only ileostomy and unlisted for proctostomy


----------



## RonMcK3 (Oct 19, 2011)

maine4me said:


> Can someone help me with a code for an ileostomy with ileoproctostomy? I have found the ileostomy code, but not one for the combination. No mention of a colectomy.


 
Is this part of a subtotal (partial) colectomy? I know you said there was no mention of a colectomy. However, why else pull the ileum down and attach it to the rectum? What did they do with the Colon (large intestine)? Look at 44140-44147 and see if one of these fits. You may want to query the surgeon for clarification and verification.


----------

